# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Not That Im a Futbol fan but..

## East of the Beast

I saw where the US Mens Team plays England in the second round of the World Cup this fall.

Should make for good fodder with our friends from across the pond.

It will be the talented young guns vs the seasoned vets.

----------

BooBoo (10-13-2022)

----------


## Authentic

They play Iran too...

----------


## Mr. Claws

As one who lost the ability to run in 1983, I admire, and envy, the players stamina to run up and down a field for that amount of time WHILE ACCOMPLISHING LITTLE OF INTEREST. *THE REST OF THE WORLD IS SO EASILY ENTERTAINED.*  :Lame:

----------

